

The iPad will not save publishing - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/05/the-ipad-will-not-save-publishing/

======
iamdave
I have a question: does anyone else NOT want content tailored expressly to
them?

Personally, I am the kind of person that's only motivated by challenge and
adversity. I actively seek out opportunities that might be a bit over my head,
mainly because it's the only way I'll stay interested. So when I see articles
that are like a glove, that I can read and just agree with the entire time, I
get bored.

~~~
AlexBlom
I don't know if giving you content you just agree with is tailoring content.
If you want to be challenged wouldn't content tailored to you do just that?

The most important part of tailoring is in advertising though. Most of these
publications are ad supported. No conversion for advertisers = bye bye.

------
ghshephard
I don't know about saving publishing, but I have paid more in the last thirty
days for comics, newspapers, and magazines on the iPad, than I had in the
previous two+ years on paper.

Perhaps I'm an outlier, but I _prefer_ the iPad Time, Popular Electronics,
Marvel Comics, and WSJ to the paper version.

I guess time will tell how many others like me there are out there.

~~~
dflock
And time will also tell how long until the novelty wears off and your spending
revert to your historical norm, perhaps?

------
balding_n_tired
Perhaps the GQ demographic doesn't really overlap with the iPad demographic?

